# Border Crossing.



## Bellbrigden (Jun 29, 2010)

I am driving to Manzanillo at the end of the month. I confess to being somewhat nervous to crosssing the US/Mx border. I was advised to cross at Columbia Bridge#3. Can anyone give advice? I thought my first stiop will be Matuhuala then through
to Mzo. With all the warning, travel alerts and news items of increasing violence it is nerve wracking. Is it too dangerous to drive through Mexico?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Please remember that the governmental warnings are based on advising folks of remote possible dangers. It is heavy with "CYA".
Tourism to Mexico is up this year and tourists drive across the border every day. My only advice is that you may want to ask your 'advisor' why the Columbia bridge was suggested. It involves extra distance and a stretch of desolate road, where there have been opportunistic robberies due to the lack of traffic and potential witnesses. I would suggest crossing straight through town, where you will be among many others. Naturally, you should avoid driving at night; starting your day about 9 AM and ending your travel before dusk. That has always been good advice in Mexico, for many reasons beyond the current drug wars. If you haven't driven in Mexico before, you may prefer the toll roads with their better signs and higher speeds. Matahuela is a good first stop.


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

I agree with RVGringo, I'd rather cross at Nvo Laredo than Columbia. From there you have about 5km on the periferico Donaldo Colosio and then about 15km on MX85 before you get to the interior checkpoint. That's your riskiest part of the trip IMO. After that it's cuota most of the way until you get past Ramos Arizpe (Saltillo area) and then MX57 is a good highway from there.

Columbia can be less crowded and offer a faster crossing when returning but it has limited hours while Nvo Laredo is 24/7. Keep that in mind especially if crossing on a weekend or late hours. The stretch of MX2 from Columbia to Mx85 has a rep for bandit jacking cars and cops seeking mordidas.


----------



## Bellbrigden (Jun 29, 2010)

Thank you for your advice. I will certainly take it.


----------



## darcy's grandpa (Oct 14, 2010)

*border crossing*



Bellbrigden said:


> I am driving to Manzanillo at the end of the month. I confess to being somewhat nervous to crosssing the US/Mx border. I was advised to cross at Columbia Bridge#3. Can anyone give advice? I thought my first stiop will be Matuhuala then through
> to Mzo. With all the warning, travel alerts and news items of increasing violence it is nerve wracking. Is it too dangerous to drive through Mexico?


driving is a problem only near the border. it is a pleasant country with good roads and driving has some risk, it should not keep you from driving to manzanillo.

*******. 

we have a condo near manzanillo and drive. there is a pretty lonely stretch of road from columbia bridge to the cuota and it is route 2. much of route 2 is off limits to us state department personnel, 'nuf said. in addition to the known police problem near the oxxo, there have been problems with the immigration people. ******** we believe that there is someone at the border with a cell phone that calls friends to tell them that you are coming.

once on the cuota, it is pretty straight forward. read the travel.state.gov warden notices and travel alerts about monterrey. once past monterrey, there is really no problem as long as you stick to the speed limits. we had several federal radar traps on our last trip, but no problem as we were not speeding. the military check points were very efficient and pleasant. all were within 60 miles of the border.

matehuala is a great stop and you should stay at the las palmas midway inn. it is right on the main road as you enter town. it is clean, safe and reasonable. the restaurant at the hotel is very good.

we will make the trip on the 27th of october so if you have any comments, please pass them on.. regards.


----------



## BryansRose (May 25, 2009)

I live in SLP, and several of my friends have made numerous trips back and forth crossing at Laredo, taking the cuota that goes by Matahuala. None have had any problems. In fact, one couple was stuck in Nuevo Laredo for a couple days because the bridges were closed due to flooding from one of the hurricane rains. They didn't have any problems there.
The biggest risk seems to be car-jackings, and the drug cartels are said to target large SUVs and pick-ups. If you have a vehicle like this, I've heard advice that you should keep your cell phone in your pocket, not loose in the car, and keep your car key separate from your other keys. They'll leave you by the side of the road with nothing but what you have on your person. I don't want to sound alarmist; the risk is small, but awareness and a little preparedness never hurts. 
It's really no worse than most major cities in the US, imo. There is always some risk everywhere. The "increasing violence" you say you are hearing about is still the cartels fighting each other or military/police forces. The average person with no connection to the drug trade has little to fear.


----------

